# Time Card App?



## dozerman21 (Sep 19, 2009)

I’m looking for some kind of app to use for my subs to log their time. Ideally if there was one out there that they could log into from their phones Would show me their GPS, that would be great. Any recommendations?


----------



## Plowerik (Nov 5, 2015)

I use Timesheets app. It’s pretty good, guys clock in with their phones, you can send scheduling info etc. It has a location tracking feature so you can look back and see where people were during their shifts. It syncs to quickbooks for billing/ tracking purposes. It’s been a great addiction to our organization.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

https://www.exaktime.com

The app is easy to use. Back office has setup time. You need to input addresses, type of services, and users. Once it's set up it's very easy to maintain and use


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

icudoucme said:


> https://www.exaktime.com
> 
> The app is easy to use. Back office has setup time. You need to input addresses, type of services, and users. Once it's set up it's very easy to maintain and use


What is the cost on this system? Can't find any pricing on the site


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it's $25 a month. I am not sure if its based on amount of users or not


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Subscribed


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.mytimestation.com/

I use this. You can even print off employee ID cards and have them scan in and out on say a Foreman's phone. Or just have each guy do it manually on the app.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> https://www.mytimestation.com/
> 
> I use this. You can even print off employee ID cards and have them scan in and out on say a Foreman's phone. Or just have each guy do it manually on the app.


Will this intergrate with quickbooks?

My foreman all have tablets in their vans. I have to pull teeth to get them to get everyone's time cards on Monday to to payroll. Then the time has to be input to quickbooks off their time cards to bill and do certified payroll runs.

I am definitely going to be using one of these in the near future, guess I just have to figure out which one...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Will this intergrate with quickbooks?
> 
> My foreman all have tablets in their vans. I have to pull teeth to get them to get everyone's time cards on Monday to to payroll. Then the time has to be input to quickbooks off their time cards to bill and do certified payroll runs.
> 
> I am definitely going to be using one of these in the near future, guess I just have to figure out which one...


Hey Phil I'll look over the info in my time station account. I'm not sure if you can integrate it or not. I feel like you can't otherwise I would be doing it.

However you can have the person who is doing payroll log into the web account and pull up a detailed weekly summary for each employee.

Also you can set up as many departments as you want. This is how I track hours for different work classifications for the annual work comp audit since different classifications have different rates.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Interesting


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Will this intergrate with quickbooks?
> 
> My foreman all have tablets in their vans. I have to pull teeth to get them to get everyone's time cards on Monday to to payroll. Then the time has to be input to quickbooks off their time cards to bill and do certified payroll runs.
> 
> I am definitely going to be using one of these in the near future, guess I just have to figure out which one...


Ok so at this time you can export reports as a CSV file or Excel File. So at the moment it does not integrate with Quickbooks. However under the FAQ section they say they are currently testing a beta version that uses AVI to open in different programs. So maybe QB will be one of them.

This service is free for up to a certain amount of employees. So you can get an account, download the app, and play with it to see it works for you, for free.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> https://www.mytimestation.com/
> 
> I use this. You can even print off employee ID cards and have them scan in and out on say a Foreman's phone. Or just have each guy do it manually on the app.


I really like the looks of this one. Especially compared to the dinosaur "kathunk" time clock on the wall at the shop.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Interesting


Merely


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I really like the looks of this one. Especially compared to the dinosaur "kathunk" time clock on the wall at the shop.


Certainly an improvement over that lol.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So I tried the Time Station.

Set up the account. The issue that I am having is how do I track jobs?

If Guy "A" is at Job 1 for 2 hours, moves to Job 2 for 4 hours, how do I end up with Ham Samich?

I need to know how long they are at each job to bill and track work...

Am I missing something?

Also, can they manually enter start and stop time somewheres?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> So I tried the Time Station.
> 
> Set up the account. The issue that I am having is how do I track jobs?
> 
> ...


You should be able to add a job code as "travel" this will leave them clocked in, but off the job site clock. This also helps in future job costing to adjust rates to cover travel time from one site to the next.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

icudoucme said:


> https://www.exaktime.com
> 
> The app is easy to use. Back office has setup time. You need to input addresses, type of services, and users. Once it's set up it's very easy to maintain and use


So I got the pricing on this today for the app based program (no time clocks)

$199 Setup fee
Then $6 per employee per month...

I just really like the Quickbooks Intergration


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah the QuickBooks integration makes life easy!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> So I tried the Time Station.
> 
> Set up the account. The issue that I am having is how do I track jobs?
> 
> ...


Yeah... Departments can be changed to jobs...


----------



## Jackets (Jan 4, 2015)

ExakTime said:


> "The worker's front-facing camera snaps a photo at clock-in and clock-out to confirm identity."


Now that could prove interesting.

The app looks interesting indeed.
Although i could see some testing required to sort the accuracy of the geofence portion. If sites are close together it could get jumbled up then require time to sort out.

Will it allow manual input too? Wonder how the battery usage is. Guys will be pissed if the app killes their phones before the days over. (also messing up tracking too requiring manual input)


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Jackets said:


> Now that could prove interesting.
> 
> The app looks interesting indeed.
> Although i could see some testing required to sort the accuracy of the geofence portion. If sites are close together it could get jumbled up then require time to sort out.
> ...


It does not use much battery or data. The geo fences are very accurate. Yes you can manually input an address by selecting the name of the account. On the back office side you can pull a report called exceptions. It will give a mileage report of how far out of the geo fence your guys where when they hit a job code.

We used this to sniff out guys that where clocking in on a job site from home then driving to the site. It is a well refined program. I was introduced to it at a large company (120+ employees). When I started my own company It was the second program I purchased besides quickbooks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

icudoucme said:


> You should be able to add a job code as "travel" this will leave them clocked in, but off the job site clock. This also helps in future job costing to adjust rates to cover travel time from one site to the next.


So with exaktime, I don't care so much about the second by second updating of the time card.

I guess what I am looking for is if say at the end of the day, they can put there hours in for the day if they were at one job or multiple jobs and can put add any notes that they need to.

Is it easy for them to add a job if I have so send them to a random place that we have never been to? Or is that really only done from admin computer?

I wish they had a demo that I could play around with before purchase as I think this is going to be the route I am taking just for the integration to quickbooks as that small amount of time that is freed up by just point and click will pay for the program in a few weeks.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> So with exaktime, I don't care so much about the second by second updating of the time card.
> 
> I guess what I am looking for is if say at the end of the day, they can put there hours in for the day if they were at one job or multiple jobs and can put add any notes that they need to.
> 
> ...


Workers can not add job sites. The admin has to type in the address and name it. The admin can go back in and add clock ins at the end of the day. You could make your foreman an admin and have him input the address from the field and adjust his times as needed.

This system has helped tremendously in slip and fall claims, along with property damage claims. When used properly you're able to see back when you where onsite and what services where rendered at what time with geo tag. Which your insurance lawyer will love.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> So I tried the Time Station.
> 
> Set up the account. The issue that I am having is how do I track jobs?
> 
> ...


Yes they can clock in and out how ever much they need to. You set up departments so they can click on whatever you have set up for them to choose from. Jobsite A, driving, etc. It will GPS tag the clock in as well. And yes if you give them permission to, they get on the web account for their user name and manually adjust anything they need. You have to set them up with that permission which you can add or take away with one click from the company web page.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Yes they can clock in and out how ever much they need to. You set up departments so they can click on whatever you have set up for them to choose from. Jobsite A, driving, etc. It will GPS tag the clock in as well. And yes if you give them permission to, they get on the web account for their user name and manually adjust anything they need. You have to set them up with that permission which you can add or take away with one click from the company web page.


Also they can go into their punch and put down notes like location or what they did or whatever and then you can pull that up and see it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well...

I am signing up with the ExakTime.

After spending the last week searching threw all the options out there, I just bit the bullet and signed up.

After looking threw all the options, the "push" that is available with Quickbooks was the big factor. I spend quite a fair amount of time imputing data from jobs into Quickbooks so that I can figure where we are making money, were we are not. It appears that this program will be doing the employee part of that data entry for me now.

But once I get my hands on the program, I will be the judge.

Thanks for the information on this. I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Let us know what you think of it


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Liberty LLC said:


> Let us know what you think of it


Will do

I can say that a couple of my foreman that were at the shop this afternoon are already excited that shortly they don't have to do paper time cards and bring them to the shop any longer... so that is a plus on its own.

My old guy is going to be the tough one... he has less than 2 years till retirement and change is not his strong suit.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He must be Dutch...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So we ran paper cards last week along with the Exaktime app...

I would say we had equal 3rds on success of my guys got it or not.

1/3 was perfect
1/3 was a disaster
1/3 couldn't even figure the thing out so just handed in a regular card.

Once I get it threw their thick skulls that if they just use the app as it is designed, we will have much higher success.

I cannot complain much though as I still am working my way threw the office end of it trying to be able to answer their questions as they ask them.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jackets said:


> Now that could prove interesting.
> 
> The app looks interesting indeed.
> Although i could see some testing required to sort the accuracy of the geofence portion. If sites are close together it could get jumbled up then require time to sort out.
> ...


So the geofence can be set down to as little as .01 of a mile.

Either way, they have to clock into the job. So even if you leave the factory setting of a 1/4 of a mile, and you have 12 sites within that 1/4 mile, it will give you the option of which one of the 12 that you are in range of to clock into.

It will allow for manual input. It is not super user friendly if you do it that way IMO. But it may get easier as we use the app more.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Square has one


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Exaktime update:

Quickbooks push program was set up on my computer last week by someone who remotes in and sets it up to make sure it works properly.

Just did my first payroll right now using the push part of the program... wow is that easy.

Puts all the time in the right jobs, calculates everything and pushes it directly into my quickbooks. All I had to do what look it over and click finish payroll. Checks print and done.

So on 2nd week running this program, huge time saver as I do not have to manually enter every hour to every job. That right there will pay for the program all on it's own as I can apply my time elsewhere.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like a very good investment so far...we desperately need something to simply payroll.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My guys still don't have it 100% so I still have to edit the time cards in the app before you push to quickbooks, but that is pretty simple to do from a desktop.

I say give it a couple more weeks and it will be streamlined.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Extra time???

To post pics? Go through tyres? Drink beer???


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Today it was hauling out from the timber after I got done with work obligations... but yes actually, beer drinking was involved... 


weird...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Hey Phil I'll look over the info in my time station account. I'm not sure if you can integrate it or not. I feel like you can't otherwise I would be doing it.
> 
> However you can have the person who is doing payroll log into the web account and pull up a detailed weekly summary for each employee.
> 
> Also you can set up as many departments as you want. This is how I track hours for different work classifications for the annual work comp audit since different classifications have different rates.


I been using paychecks since I started.http://pages.paychex.com/small-busi...UBatY-b6Q9WkEBLroSx4VnEj-iy9jCVsaArSkEALw_wcB


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> I been using paychecks since I started.http://pages.paychex.com/small-busi...UBatY-b6Q9WkEBLroSx4VnEj-iy9jCVsaArSkEALw_wcB


What does that run you Fred?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> What does that run you Fred?


There is a lot of different options for your needs. The plan we have is like $26.00 plus $6.50 for every employee, You can add W2's and you can use the cloud for any employee info you may need.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

What did the exact time cost and for how many employees?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Will do
> 
> I can say that a couple of my foreman that were at the shop this afternoon are already excited that shortly they don't have to do paper time cards and bring them to the shop any longer... so that is a plus on its own.
> 
> My old guy is going to be the tough one... he has less than 2 years till retirement and change is not his strong suit.


It's my FOG Phil lol. I think your right on the change thing with us FOGS. Just ask Randall lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> What did the exact time cost and for how many employees?


I'm not sure what you mean by exact time cost. My guys our hourly what ever you pay them per hour and your fica etc. Including my self usually in the summer months 4 employee's. Ideally I would like to bring that to two. I appear to come out better,


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought other posters were talking about an app called “exact time”

You were talking about paychex, yes?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

tpendagast said:


> I thought other posters were talking about an app called "exact time"
> 
> You were talking about paychex, yes?


Lol probably were, I just assumed you were responding to me. Yes I was talking to Phil about Paychex. I don't even no what exact time is. I may have to go back up and pay attention.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

FredG said:


> Lol probably were, I just assumed you were responding to me. Yes I was talking to Phil about Paychex. I don't even no what exact time is. I may have to go back up and pay attention.


It's a time clock app
I have the old "pre smart phone" version of it

I used to use paychex before too 
Liked it 
We have an in house staff and quick books now so it's all in house


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tpendagast said:


> What did the exact time cost and for how many employees?


It was $199 for the programs and set up.

After that is 5 or 6 bucks a month per man?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> It was $199 for the programs and set up.
> 
> After that is 5 or 6 bucks a month per man?


Is it per man or per crew? (Ie 2 men an a crew does it cost $12 or $6?)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

tpendagast said:


> Is it per man or per crew? (Ie 2 men an a crew does it cost $12 or $6?)


12 I would say.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

So 47 blokes , $282 a month 
I already have that program to push over to quickbooks (due to having older version of exaktime) so my $199 start up will be less than that.

Thanks 
Dunno why it was easier to get an approximate price here, than it is from the company itself.

All these companies always act like pricing is such a dang secret!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Figure I would update as we have been running it for a few pay periods now. Got a couple of other local guys on board using it at their shop too actually. This eliminates the time spent transferring each hour on a time card to quickbooks to track the job... awesome office end time saver alone.

The hard part that I was having with my guys getting used to using this program was just that... my guys. It is not the program as I questioned as since we started using the program at my shop, we have had a few new hires and they get it just fine from day one.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

I know this is an old thread but I checked on Exaktime today.
$9/ per employee
$135/15 employees
$420 one time setup fee.
$555 upfront to get it going.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

grf_1000 said:


> I know this is an old thread but I checked on Exaktime today.
> $9/ per employee
> $135/15 employees
> $420 one time setup fee.
> $555 upfront to get it going.


It is cheap compared to the time you spend inputting payroll, chasing guys for time cards, it uses gps to help your staff know the "correct" job to put their hours on, pushes the hours right to quick books, quick books tells you what jobs you make, what jobs you dont

I would say that on average it saves me at least 30 minutes of input each week. If guys have a bunch of OT, then even more.

Biggest benefit I have found is I now can bill faster when I need to. If a guy does a t&m project on Monday, I don't have to wait a week to get a time card to invoice. If it takes him two hours on Monday am, I can have the call billed by that afternoon.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------

